

Will Rosetta Stone’s Stumble Kill that IPO Momentum? - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/18/will-rosetta-stones-stumble-kill-that-ipo-momentum/

======
steve_mobs
first off no smart investor would invest in rosetta stones IPO or open tables
for obvious reasons.

